# CONVERSION TO NON-QUOTA IMMIGRANT VISA BY MARRIAGE (PROBATIONARY) help!



## TheDigitalMage (9 mo ago)

Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage







immigration.gov.ph





My wife (filipina) and I will return to the Philippines, for good. Never mind why - that's not what I need to know 

I want to get a visa that is a path to Philippine citizenship (13a). I live for the day I can take my American passport to the embassy and tell them EXACTLY where they can shove it! I'm 72. All I want is to live out my days, IN PEACE.

I am well aware the Philippines is not paradise. If paradise exists, I'm sure I can't afford it! I will say I've been all over this planet and the people I call 'real Filipinos' are the kindest, most gentle and loving people I have found, anywhere. That shyness... the sincerity... the more than friendly way they are eager to talk with me... I just love those people! The place? Well, it is what it is. 

Imagine - never hearing the words DONALD TRUMP again!

I need help. I'm no lawyer. I'm allergic to them! What can I say?

Would anyone be so kind as to help me to have what I need ready so nothing will screw up, somewhere along the line? please?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Visa:
Others know better about Visa, but basicly in preparing period for 13a, you get an other. Balinkbayan cost nothing if you arrive together with your wife, bring marriage certificate and the handler approve it. They dont have to but mostly do. If not, just fet a tourist visa.

Concerning other things.
Look up if go to a lawyer. Its common they do ILLEGAL "solutions" which have no chanse to stand a proper control!!!

What do you want?
Do you want to live in a condo? 
If Yes thats simplest.

If No, do you can rent (first).
If you - as I - have problem to find what you want, so you "have to" build, do it only at TITLED land. There are a lot of other classifications at real estate. Some can be transformed to Titled, the other types I find to risky to build at.

Do you want to put it in your wife's name or do you want to protect yourself by leasing the land (25 + 25 years). You CANT lease lamd from your wife, but I know some other ways to solve it depending of where and what.

Do you want to make a "nest egg" for future income? Is so there are e g
A. You can OWN in your own name 40 % of a business including land and house you live it, but it has to be as a share BUSINESS. , BUT I guess you dont want that hazzle being involved in handling it? It isnt funny to have to do with oggicials, but doable.
B. As A but let someone else handle things.
C. Or do basicly same thing but in law point of view as I have done for myself. Much less complicated, some less protection, but I count as no problem if doing it where there are reliable people.

I like big part of the TRIBE people at south Palawan best. If you want to settle there, you can get legal things done there as I have done for myself with them. (Or more correct with one of them, but involving others when needing some work done. 
The plan for myself is making a remote "island" there in the forest to have as litle as possible as possible to do with outside 

E g one such "nest egg" idea need some work, which the tribe can do, but in big part it manage itself. 
The one I have done for myself I expect ready to payout partly after around 5 years, and will become payout from the origin work around 15 years until its "used up" and need to redo some things. 
There are other ideas too suiting to do there. 

Some kilometers away from there an American have done a such "away from the world" solution for himself allready. He leave his place so seldom and have no internet so he did know very litle about covid restrictions, so I had to tell him haha
(But its possible to get internet there in the boondogs. My business partner have,) 

BUT with good road connection it can be done as I have done in Sweden =Have the home calm away, but get out when I want to. 
There are several nice places at Palawan to do daytrips to.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

TheDigitalMage said:


> Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need a lawyer just follow the steps on the government website, it's easier to go through the process with your local consulate before moving to the Philippines. If you apply from outside the Philippines the 13a visa is permanent from the get go, if applying in the Philippines it's a 1 year probationary then virtually go through the whole process again to make permanent. Citizenship takes 10 years, I personally wouldn't bother.


----------



## TheDigitalMage (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> You don't need a lawyer just follow the steps on the government website, it's easier to go through the process with your local consulate before moving to the Philippines. If you apply from outside the Philippines the 13a visa is permanent from the get go, if applying in the Philippines it's a 1 year probationary then virtually go through the whole process again to make permanent. Citizenship takes 10 years, I personally wouldn't bother.


Thanks! Can I own property after I get the 13a?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

TheDigitalMage said:


> Thanks! Can I own property after I get the 13a?


No only citizens can own property.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

TheDigitalMage said:


> Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get your 13a Permanent Resident Visa before you leave the US..... Lol.... don't do it here unless you want stress, if you get it in the US it's not going to be a Probationary Visa it'll be a Permanent one so all you'll have to do when you arrive in Manila is get your ACR card with your Immigrant package, that's how I did it and it took me two months and I did this over the mail system.

So your nearest Philippine Consulate would be Washington DC Philippine Consulate WA DC

Also another way to contact them would be through their Official Facebook page Philippine Consulate Facebook contact

Here's the forms you'll need an application form and a Health physical form for download

-Non Immigrant Visa Non Immigrant Visa 13a
-Physical form Physical form

Hard to find form from your wife requesting that you live with her in the Philippines, you'll have to stick in the names of the Philippine Consulate or to whom it may concern so you can use Facebook ect.. for asking questions or call them, be nice and muster up as much patience and understanding that you can because lol get ready you'll be dealing with Philippine Immigration and about to live in a 3rd world see you soon and let us know what else you'll be needing, you don't want to do this from here unless you just can't handle the paperwork then you'll be spending a lot of time with Immigration here and it'll take over a year to get your Permanent Resident status.









What's wrong with Donald Trump?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

TheDigitalMage said:


> Thanks! Can I own property after I get the 13a?


 As I wrote the only alternatives are:
/condo
/Max 40 % - through business - can be owned of other than condo when land is involved, but some other conditions need to be fullfilled.
/At leased land you can own whole buildings. 

The max 40 % alternative many believe dont excist  but I know how.

NOT excisting as an alternative, but many incompetent/scamer lawyers offer an ILLEGAL "solution" which DONT manage a proper control.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

There are several criteria required in order for a foreign person to become naturalized as a Filipino citizen. If you weren’t born in the Philippines and your parents are not Filipinos then you will have to meet these criteria in order to apply for citizenship:


Be over 21 years of age on the day of the petition
Have lived in the Philippines for at least a 10 year continuous period
Be of good moral character and support the Philippine constitution
Have a minimum of P5,000 in real estate, money or have a lucrative job
Must be able to speak or read English, Spanish or one of the other main languages of the country
If the applicant has minor children they must have been enrolled in a school recognized by the Bureau of Education.
Depending on your situation there are three main routes to becoming a naturalized Filipino citizen.

1. *The courts* - if you are a foreigner who has married a Filipino then a judicial process will allow you to become a Filipino citizen.
2. *The Office of the Solicitor General* - the OSG has the power to approve petitions for naturalization. The processing fee is around P40,000.
3. *An act of congress* - if you have made a significant contribution to public life in the Philippines your application to become naturalized can be sponsored by a senator or congressman.


----------



## TheDigitalMage (9 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> You can get your 13a Permanent Resident Visa before you leave the US..... Lol.... don't do it here unless you want stress, if you get it in the US it's not going to be a Probationary Visa it'll be a Permanent one so all you'll have to do when you arrive in Manila is get your ACR card with your Immigrant package, that's how I did it and it took me two months and I did this over the mail system.
> 
> So your nearest Philippine Consulate would be Washington DC Philippine Consulate WA DC
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! This is exactly what I needed!

Trump? NOT GONNA GO THERE. I know better. don't want to kill the golden goose...


----------



## TheDigitalMage (9 mo ago)

louiedepalma said:


> There are several criteria required in order for a foreign person to become naturalized as a Filipino citizen. If you weren’t born in the Philippines and your parents are not Filipinos then you will have to meet these criteria in order to apply for citizenship:
> 
> 
> Be over 21 years of age on the day of the petition
> ...


Great info - THANK YOU!

If citizenship requires a 10 year wait and given I'm 72 now, well, I can HOPE the day comes, but .)


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

TheDigitalMage said:


> Trump? NOT GONNA GO THERE. I know better. don't want to kill the golden goose...


You already went there. Heck of a way to introduce yourself.


----------

